# places least likely to return to



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

out of all the places you have visited here and abroard where is the least place you are likely to go back to 
mine are rhyl and blackpool in this country and benidorm and italy in general
aire-st valerie en somme


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Zaragosa campsite.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Easy abroad, Never to re visit.

Egypt. Too many tummy bugs to catch
Southern France (petite carmargue) Too many ignorant people
USA Too much bull manure.
Italy Certain campsite squalers in the lake region.

UK

Wales It always rains
Scotland I get eaten by mozzies
Rhyl is definatley a nice place to come from.

Dave p


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Blaenau Ffestiniog.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Now there`s a place to see in your rear view mirror.

Dave p


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

waldegraves mersea island - no tv reception (during olympics), no phone reception, lots of dogs (kids nervous around dogs now), not many dogs on leads (man with bull terrier type constantly off lead "tell yer kids to keep their ball away from him or he'll rip it to shreds "), local women swearing at me when I tell their kids off for playing under our awning (3 times) and flooding it from our tap (2 times), mini motos (riding round on large field on middle of camp), teenage gangs (fighting after dark), loud groups coming back from pub (see teenage gangs), staff who didn't care (security when told about teenage gangs "well what do you expect")

thinks - must remember to post review


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Now there`s a place to see in your rear view mirror.
> 
> Dave p


courtesy of Lee Marvin

"Wheels are made for rolling, mules are made to pack 
I've never seen a sight that didn't look better looking back "


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Cyprus.

I've been to many countries in my time and some of them quite dire but Cyprus is the only place I wanted to "see in my rear view mirror" from the first day I arrived.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

some of the Spanish med coast - spoiled by high rise developments and never ending concrete. So depressing seeing loads of cranes on part finished building sites (10 years ago?)which probably have still not been finished. 

In France Les Sables D'Olonne - very motorhome unfriendly.

Bournemouth - ditto


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Costa Blanca and Costa Del Sol
One big unfriendly motorhome building site.
And I live here.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Second for Blackpool.

One of the worst places I have ever been too, twice


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Went to Blackpool once, in the car.
Did not even wait to use up all the prepaid parking.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

St Ives...... Very nice place I am sure, but simply too many people - the whole place was one big crowd. Marazion is nicer - see the avatar 

Blackpool is extremely high on the list as well.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Lyon in France, right sh**hole


Keith


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Las Vegas - even worse than Blackpool

Blackpool

Rhyl

Dubai

Port Dickson - Malaysia

Bahrain

Many places,such as Benidorm, I wouldn't even visit once!!


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

WICK. Had bad dreams for a while after rushing away from the g d awful place. There are others, but this is tops.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This thread is going to upset a few people

Poor old Blackpool. When you are from the North like I am / was you either went to Blackpool or Scarborough or if you were mega posh and rich like our next door neighbours Spain. I loved blackpool as a kid.

Anyway

marbella / puerto banus or any of those naff Spanish resorts.
Morcombe

I would like to add Middlesbrough but me and my friends occasionally run the gauntlet there to see a band. If you can get to the venue your alright. Getting home out in one piece can be a challenge though!


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

it has to be morn hill caravan club site at Winchester. a Warden who thinks she a little Hitler even the male wardens said she the boss. :evil: :evil:


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

As good friend (sadly no longer with us) used to say.....

I've had my fill....of 'effin Rhyl!!!


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Strange how different people view different places. Lots of thumbs down for Benidorm but me and my missus liked going there when we had our place in Spain. Always went October time in fairness when all the yobs had gone, but we loved the old part and just wandering along the promenade. But we went to New York and would never go there again, horrible place, our friends can't believe we hated it.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

It's the places you remember that remind you of the John Denver lyrics - "Well, I spent a week there one day"

He was singing about Toledo but you could insert the name of any village, town or City that you've visited where you can only remember the bad bits - and none of the good.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Nethernut said:


> Las Vegas - even worse than Blackpool
> 
> Blackpool
> 
> ...


Spot on with most of those - hate Dubai with a passion. The only good thing about going to Dubai is that I get to go to Oman every time. Vegas is also the pits with much of the same flashy values as Dubai.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The costa del plastico around Almeria. Looks like something out of MadMax.

Dick


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Luss on Loch Lomond. The businesses in the village are a total rip off, eg £10 for a beer and a glass of red in one of the pubs, and the rest are not far behind. I had a coffee and slice of cake £5 and said is the cake a sample? They did not find that funny, the thinnest slice of cake ever. Dunnet head camp site, the list of dos and donts is endless, it takes the 'warden' about five minutes per customer to explain them. Abroad, Dubai what a dump that beautiful place has turned into. It was magical and wonderful in 1967. Thankfully the Omanis are not going down the same road. 

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

tonyt said:


> Cyprus.
> 
> I've been to many countries in my time and some of them quite dire but Cyprus is the only place I wanted to "see in my rear view mirror" from the first day I arrived.


Hi.

Now that's funny, we love it and could live there.. Why did it grind on you?.

ray


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Charles de Gaulle Airport

They should run courses on how not to design airports. Along with any Air France flight.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> > Cyprus.
> ...


Tacky beyond belief, mucky and dirty - so much rubbish blowing about - it felt like a windswept landfill site, overpriced restaurants and time share touts who were ignorant, rude and just needed a smack.

Other than that - we liked the place (though I'd rather go to Basildon or Clacton - and that's saying something.

As said previously, we all have different likes and dislikes.

Can I also add anywhere in USA to my list?


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Been waiting for someone to come up with my all time worst - Skegness, yeugh! Sorry, but love Cyprus. Didn't you get to go up into the Troodos, or along the coast near Aphrodites Rock, or the Northern part of Nicosia now you can just walk through.

One other very unpleasant place, the site at Edam in the Netherlands. Unpleasant welcome, pitched on the most unpleasant piece of mud masquerading as a grass pitch, and the scruffiest toilet block ever. Will NOT be going back!

Gary


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

London and any other overcrowded self important city, Alan.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

erneboy said:


> London and any other overcrowded self important city, Alan.


+1

ray.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Rodez, France. The cathedral was nice, but walking around the town I felt very uneasy. Lots of empty and very run down shops, and what appeared to be undesirables lurking around.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*never again*

Lake Bala, Wales.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hated Marmaris in Turkey...worst 2 weeks of my life !!!!


Loved Las Vegas and New York but the best best for us bar none

New Zealand....both Islands .......totally awesome



 

DJM & Jan


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Portsmouth, lived there for 18 years and saw the traffic increase 10 fold and the council ruin the road next work.

Newcastle - born there, loved it. Visited last weekend, now just a huge urban mess  

Andy


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: never again*



teemyob said:


> Lake Bala, Wales.


  Went there once in the 60s. The pub went silent when we walked in and they only started talking again as we left. Perhaps I should give them a second chance!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: never again*



andrewball1000 said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Lake Bala, Wales.
> ...


My experience also,there were several places in N Wales where we were made to feel distinctly unwelcome,usually in shops or pubs.Shame as I love the countryside and scenery in that area.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bubblehead said:


> Newcastle - born there, loved it. Visited last weekend, now just a huge urban mess
> 
> Andy


Yeah but Geordie girls are just plain dirty!!! :twisted:

I grew up in Darlington (somebody had to) and if you grew up there you will know what I mean! 

A night out in Newcastle was always a night to remember. Not that long ago we had a trip down memory lane with a gig and a night out there. It took me three days to recover.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

TR5 - Lots of empty and very run down shops, and what appeared to be undesirables lurking around.

Well, that means avoiding Wales!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Hated Marmaris in Turkey...worst 2 weeks of my life !!!!
> 
> Loved Las Vegas and New York but the best best for us bar none
> 
> New Zealand....both Islands .......totally awesome DJM & Jan


After visiting Las Vegas maybe a dozen times over the years it became tacky, dirty and a constant building site. Would not pay to go back again.

Again New York was a horrible city compared to just about every other major city in the states. Busy, crowded, noisy, aggressive drivers and very expensive.

Give me the quiet, spacious and welcoming cities of San Antonio, San Diego and Washington DC.

Ray.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Well having just read all of this post it seems that most of you have become quite miserable. Vegas, Cyprus, Benidorm are fine for me as is equally a quiet place in the country. Ask the folks who came to Benidorm with Jenny and me in the last two Spain meets if they hated it. Some did not stay with us and done their own thing so they may not have enjoyed it but I think no one who stayed with us disliked the day out. We did not go clubbing where the mainly english yobs and tarty girls hang out, that's what the UK TV likes to show and its similar to most cities in the UK on a Saturday night. Vegas is Disneyland for grown ups and quite near to the Hoover Dam and the Grand Canyon (don't say you did not like them) and Cyprus was very nice when I used to shoot clays there at Aya Napa. The nearest i've found to paradise for me is La Hoya near San Diego USA. but as its clear blue sky, beautiful white sandy beaches, crystal clear sea and very good sunny weather, I guess some would not want to go back there either


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

St Lawrence Bay Camp site,Martello Towers Campsite.
We visited these palaces of Jeremy Kyle land over the last couple of years and would never ever return.
Please dont ask why, but if you are brave enough and looking for a walk on the wild side fill yer boots.
As you can see they have left me mentally scarred.
On the other hand Javea Camp site was excellent, friendly and very warm.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

barryd said:


> Bubblehead said:
> 
> 
> > Newcastle - born there, loved it. Visited last weekend, now just a huge urban mess
> ...


Have to agree, i married one!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bubblehead said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Bubblehead said:
> ...


  

Ooooh dont show her this thread! 8O

As well as being randy mares Geordie girls can nock seven shades of sh$ite out of most blokes! 

I married a Darlington girl. Quaker town. Reserved and polite but she can still kick the Sh$te out of me! :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Anywhere there is Welsh people

Beale street Memphis

Bourbon street New Orleans

Loddy :wink:


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

I was going to add to the list, but am now very keen to start researching our next trip to Rhyl and Blackpool :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Interesting how often it is our experiences with the locals that influences our decision not to like a place.

We quite often don't like places that everyone else loves - the bigger the hype about a place, the more critical we are. Thus, most over-hype placed the OH never wants to return to: Sydney. I didn't like Paris initially, but as I get older and the locals become a bit more friendly, the place is growing on me :wink: 

Worst camp site? Well, just easier to forget and move on. Luckily, the brilliant ones outweigh the awful.


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

New Zealand North Island predominantly, what a dump!


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

1.... Denmark, sorry it's so boring

2.... France, dirty transit camp for folk travelling east Hate the country.

3.... Morecambe, the traffic lights where in black/white the on my last visit


No bricks please, you asked for opinions.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*javea*



aikidomo said:


> St Lawrence Bay Camp site,Martello Towers Campsite.
> We visited these palaces of Jeremy Kyle land over the last couple of years and would never ever return.
> Please dont ask why, but if you are brave enough and looking for a walk on the wild side fill yer boots.
> As you can see they have left me mentally scarred.
> On the other hand Javea Camp site was excellent, friendly and very warm.


Which Javea Site?


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

Kassel in Germany. There is ncceptable Stellplatz but once you have switched off your ignition there, the adjacent campsite will not tolerate your presence at Reception. They will not even answer any enquiry. You have become a non person, even though you may be wanting to enquire about staying at theirs. We speak German so it was not a linguistic thing.
So rude. glad to leave.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

EuroeffingDisney.................

Just been there on a free ticket to give it a chance at being better than the other effing Disneys.............. it failed dismally.

They appear to deliberately cause the queues by only using part of the capacity of some rides. Boat rides with empty boats going through whilst queues built up I quess the sort of people that love the place don't feel they've enjpyed it unless they've stood in line for 45 minutes.

There was a sign on one of the rides about "8th wonder of the World"

Yes the 8th wonder is why anybody would PAY to go there.

Plopsaland, De Panne the day before was 10,000 times better at 25% of the door price.


----------



## Boardman (Apr 5, 2012)

*Aire Baie of the Somme*

Hi Dragabed,

I stayed there for free and found it an ideal stop after and before the Calais/Dover ferry.
Nicely landscaped surroundings, showers and loos nearby, and in the middle of a wildlife park. You can even pick up fresh bread in the morning!

Am I missing something ?

Tel


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

Well, I have no chance of getting on well with some people who have posted on here:-

1. I am Welsh and proud of it

2. I love touring around France, some places are stunning

3. I winter on one of the so called dreadfull Costas in Spain

4. This is the biggie ..... I was born and bred in Rhyl !!!!

In fairness though, Rhyl used to be a nice place many years ago, until the greedy landlords changed the houses into bedsits and the dole wallers moved in (mainly from Liverpool & Birmingham), the decent shops eventually closed down and the pound shops took over. (Even Marks & Spencers are closing soon)

The council over the years have destroyed the place with their hotch potch ideas like building a wall so you can't see the sea from parts of the promenade & knocking down the beautifull old pavillion

Parts of Rhyl now has the highest number of people on benefits in Wales (makes me so proud !!!!!)

Most locals, myself included, have moved out to the surrounding villages, some of which are lovelly,

So, yes Rhyl is a dump...........


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Its only N wales people that dont like us and speak welsh as soon as you walk in anywhere, people from S wales are very open and friendly although they feel its compulsory to fly the flag at every opportunity.
Re Benidorm its ok in the winter if you avoid the union jack bars, there all football type pissheads, and tattooed women.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Very few places that I can honestly say we didn't like or wouldn't go back to, and there are so many places we 'haven't' been to that it isn't really an issue for us.

Wales is nearly always wet, but we've had wet weeks in Cornwall as well, Europe is so big that it must be a job remembering the last place you visited!

USA we have been to many times, driven loads of miles and really enjoyed the place and the people, but we rarely go to the tourist places apart from SanFrancisco, where I love the cable cars. Driving out round the back of Phoenix was nice but you needed aircon!

India was pretty grotty but the people were great, there's a very interesting rail museum in Delhi round the back of the diplomatic sector, Bombay ponged something awful!

Australia, flashy, a bit yobbish but OK.

Yugoslavia, pre-war, was a nice place but terribly underdeveloped.

Scotland is still our favourite 'place' that we don't have to fly to.

No really bad places at all I'm afraid.

Peter


----------

